# Question for the Experts



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

i know, that the days of the golden Spike are gone, today trains run from Ca to Pa.
That means, there must be a "standardized outline/contour" of rolling stock ?
In an old magazine i found:
US-Standard: Width: 11' 2" = 3.400 mm
Height: 18' = 5.486 mm

So, what do you think, is this correct or not ?

Thank you for any actual info
greetings derPeter


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

This is from Wikipedia:


The American loading gauge for freight cars on the North American rail network is generally based on standards set by the Association of American Railroads (AAR) (Mechanical Division).[20] The most widespread standards are _AAR Plate B_ and _AAR Plate C_, but higher loading gauges have been introduced on selected routes to accommodate rolling stock that make better economic use of the network, such as auto carriers and double-stack container loads.


Listed here are the maximum heights and widths for cars. However, the specification in each plate shows a car cross-section that tapers at the top and bottom, meaning that a compliant car is not permitted to fill an entire rectangle of the maximum height and width.[21]
Plate Width Height Truck centers Comments B 10 ft 8 in 3.25 m 15 ft 2 in 4.62 m 41 ft 3 in 12.57 m For longer truck centers, the width is decreased according to graph AAR Plate B-1. C 10 ft 8 in 3.25 m 15 ft 6 in 4.72 m 46 ft 3 in 14.10 m For longer truck centers, the width is decreased according to graph AAR Plate C-1.[20] D 10 ft 8 in 3.25 m 15 ft 2 in 4.62 m 

as with Plate B, but the car cross-section is larger at the top and a little larger at the bottom. E 10 ft 8 in 3.25 m 15 ft 9 in 4.80 m 

as with Plate C. F 10 ft 8 in 3.25 m 17 ft 0 in 5.18 m 

as with Plate C. H 

20 ft 2 in 6.15 m 

e.g. Double Stacks.[22] J 9 ft 11 3⁄8 in 3.03 m 



e.g. 89 ft (27.1 m) Long flatcars.[23] K 10 ft 8 in 3.25 m 20 ft 2 in 6.15 m 

e.g., Autorack (road vehicles on trains).[24][25]  
Double-stack container service requires the highest loading gauge in common use in North America.




Technically, Plate B is still the maximum and the circulation of Plate C is somewhat restricted, but the frequency of excess-height rolling stock, at first ~18 ft (5.5 m) piggybacks and hicube boxcars then later autoracks, airplane parts cars as well as 20 ft 2 in (6.15 m) high double-stacked containers in container well cars, means that many, but not all, lines are now designed for a higher loading gauge. The width of these extra height cars is covered by Plate C-1.[20]


The standard North American passenger railcar is 10 ft 6 in (3.20 m) wide by 14 ft 6 in (4.42 m) high and measures 85 ft 0 in (25.91 m) over coupler faces with 59 ft 6 in (18.14 m) truck centers or 86 ft 0 in (26.21 m) over coupler faces with 60 ft 0 in (18.29 m) truck centers. In the 1940s and 1950s, the American passenger car loading gauge was increased to a 16 ft 6 in (5.03 m) height in the West to accommodate dome cars and later Superliners and other double-decker trains.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Mr. Rickman.
MANY THANKS for your good information!!
greetings from Austria
derPeter


----------

